
Made by Google (live) - simonsarris
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wURy8AdsS4
======
matchbok
Sometimes it's sad to see these also-ran phones and tablets. So much work,
time, money with so little payoff. Android has stagnated so much it's really
not worth it anymore.

